# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Flex, wireless activity and sleep wristband, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Flex Wireless Activity + Sleep Band

Published on Apr 17, 2013




> Never stop moving with Fitbit Flex. Tracks steps, distance, calories burned; monitors sleep cycles. Your stats upload wirelessly to select mobile devices and to your computer. Get fit, track sleep -- always by your side.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing New Fitbit Flex 2

Published on Aug 29, 2016




> There’s a fit for every you with Fitbit Flex 2—a slim, swim-proof fitness wristband that transforms by hiding inside bangles, bands or pendants to automatically track all-day activity, exercise and sleep. It also helps you stay connected with call and text notifications. Enjoy a tracker that’s no fuss, all fun and ready to go wherever life takes you.

----------


## Airicist

FitBit Flex 2 review

Published on Oct 10, 2016




> The Fitbit Flex 2 is a paired-down $99 fitness tracker for the workout novice. Unlike the Blaze, the tracker easily blends in as a bracelet on your wrist and doesn’t come with the other bells and whistles like a heart rate monitor. But, like other Fitbit devices, it will automatically tracks your steps and calories burned in a day. And comes in several colors.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Fitbit Flex 2 can go in the pool with you"

by Sarah Buhr 
October 10, 2016

----------

